# Blade care



## someguy (Jun 3, 2004)

So another topic began to get into blade care abit so I would like to know what you do for blade care.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 4, 2004)

THIS was my "first" sword care guide when I had my Katana made.  It taught me the basics for caring for the blade. 

A couple rules I follow, which should be common sense, but hey...

1) I NEVER EVER touch the blade.  When I hold the sword for cleaning, inspection , or to show it off,  I ALWAYS use a piece of ricepaper from my sword care kit to hold the blade. 

2) BEFORE ANYONE handles the sword... (and everyone asks to see it) I tell them they can remove the sword from the saya, but under no circumstances are they to touch the blade... unless they want to pay to have it polished. (hehe, that keeps their hands off it)


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 27, 2004)

Hmm..touching it really jacks it up that much? I had no idea.


----------

